# Hillside Backyard... Thoughts?



## BackyardDIY (Aug 28, 2011)

I am considering buying this house as it is laid out the way I like it on the inside and priced right, but the backyard is pretty much a hill with rocks and boulders (See Attached Pics). I'm thinking I could replace the second floor far right window with French Doors and build a deck to connect to the hill, but what to do with the hill is the next question. I was thinking to level some of it out and make a multi-layer type deck with wood to allow for full use of the hill, but my questions are if this is something the DIY'er could do, and is it worth it. Also, thinking to the future (not DIY), is it possible to do a pool in a hillside like this?

I am looking for DIY type ideas for the hill that can make it useful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It wojuld be hard to carve away that hill because you would need a retaining wall to keep what's behind from falling down.

I personally would not buy that house. I would rather not have a hill for a back yard and it even looks as if rocks could tumble down by themselves and hit the house.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Gotta be in LA?


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Put an awesome deck up. The hill looks to be solid stone or heavy earth/stone; so I wouldn't disturb it too much or attempt to dig it out. But when I saw the extra pics; I thought you might be able to put an awesome deck there... it looks like you would have quite the view?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Where is the front door? How do you get to it; it looks too steep from the bottom of the hill, fencing on all sides, and too steep from the top of the hill?


----------

